

Hacking A Beetle - cianestro
http://diybio.org/forums/comments.php?DiscussionID=2&page=1#Item_0

======
furyg3
I've watched this video three times now and can't decide if my 'disturbed'
reaction is stronger or weaker than my 'amazed' reaction. Both are quite high.

~~~
cianestro
I had the same mystified response. However, the kid in me fancied a remote
control beetle.

